# Nevada Gov Steve Sisolak Is One Filthy POS......



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

*First he shuts down ALL of the Casinos/Hotels/Businesses.....*









						Sisolak orders statewide shutdown of casinos, other nonessential businesses
					

In an unprecedented act, Gov. Steve Sisolak ordered casinos and all other non-essential businesses in Nevada to close for 30 days to help slow the spread of the coronavirus ...




					lasvegassun.com
				




*Second he shuts down use of Hydroxycholoquine to TREAT nCoV / COVID-19 patients...*
*When he knows damn good and well it works !!!*
*Look who recommended it....That's right " Big Pharma "......pieces of shit just like him !














NOW HE STATES HE WILL COME AFTER FAMILIES CELEBRATING EASTER
AMONG THERE OWN FAMILY MEMBERS.......!!!








EVERY ONE OF THESE TYPES OF INCIDENTS/POWER GRABS IS WITH
DEMOCRAT GOVERNORS......WHY IS THAT...?

THE AMERICAN PUBLIC SEES THRU THIS ......

WE ARE ON THE CUSP OF A SERIOUS REVOLUTION IN THIS COUNTRY !!!!!!*


----------

